# POSITIONS DRILLS



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 9, 2008)

This course is something I put together using the APQC and some other course of fire. It incorporates a low round count, making optimal for military units to train with. With a good 30 minute brief, you can run about a 30 people firing order through every 15 minutes. In addition, you the shooter are only firing 25 rounds each rotation through, thus allowing for multi rotations.  The requirements for passing and failing can be adjusted as seen fit, but it is important to not take away from the basic concept. “Shooting in different positions and changing magazines in different positions. I hope these training outlines are helpful to people here, and if there were chasnges I would love to read them. Any feed back is useful!


*POSITIONS COURSE*​
*Equipment:* 1 B27/ E type target, pistol or rifle, 4 magazine, holster, magazine pouch, and 25 rounds of ammo.

*Range set up:* Set the target up at 25 meters, use a area where you can move back and forward, up and down.

*Course of fire:* The shooter will fire from five positions standing, kneeling, sitting, supine and prone. The shooter will fire 2 shots at the target center mass, conduct a magazine change and fire 3 more shots center mass of the target. The shooter will do this for each position while meeting the required time line.

*Drill 1: *The shooter will start in the standing position weapon in the holster. On the command of fire the shooter will fire 2 rounds standing, reload and fire 3 more rounds. The shooter has 10 seconds.

*Drill 2: *The shooter will start in the standing position, weapon in the holster. On the command of fire, the shooter will move to a kneeling position and fire 2 rounds, conduct a magazine change and fire 3 more rounds. The shooter has 15 seconds.

*Drill 3:* The shooter will start in the standing position, weapon in the holster. On the command of fire, the shooter will move to a sitting position and fire 2 rounds, conduct a magazine change and fire 3 more rounds. The shooter has 15 seconds.

*Drill 4: *The shooter will start in the standing position, weapon in the holster. On the command of fire, the shooter will move to a supine position and fire 2 rounds, conduct a magazine change and fire 3 more rounds. The shooter has 15 seconds.

*Drill 5:* The shooter will start in the standing position, weapon in the holster. On the command of fire, the shooter will move to a prone position and fire 2 rounds, conduct a magazine change and fire 3 more rounds. The shooter has 15 seconds.

*Scoring:* The score should be determined by meeting the time line, and achieving good scores. For use of the E type target 85 points or better with no misses off the target would be passing. For a B27 type target 190 points or better with no misses off the target would be passing.

*Purpose:* The purpose of this drill is to allow the shooter to become comfortable with all shooting positions, and to allow the shooter to conduct magazine changes from all positions. This will help the shooter to become proficient in all positions, and proficient in magazine changes from all positions. This drill can be used for rifle and pistol. For use of Rifle, the shooter will start all drills in a standing low ready position.


----------

